# Charging places



## cakeface (26 Nov 2016)

Do people find that it's possible to do a quick battery charge in cafés or pubs or do proprietors not like you doing this? I would be offering to pay for the juice used.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Nov 2016)

Coffee shops in London seem okay with it. Some now provide table top power and USB sockets.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Nov 2016)

Charging a mobile is one thing, but you might get a few funny looks if you plonk 5kgs of ebike charger and battery on the coffee shop bench.

Another problem is it will take a while to put any useful charge into the battery, certainly you'd want it charging for nearer two hours than one.

That's a long time to hang around for most people.

Better to manage your rides so you can do them on one charge, or carry a spare battery.


----------



## cakeface (26 Nov 2016)

Thanks Jonny, I hope out here in Pembrokeshire they don't view me as some sort of travelling wizard with evil intent and purpose. (Welsh Dragon I'm only joking I love it here, don't incinerate me!!)


----------



## keithmac (26 Nov 2016)

What capacity is your battery?, my little 5ah 36v takes nearly 3 hours to charge from flat. I have a 12ah 36v and that took 6 hours + on first charge..


----------



## cakeface (27 Nov 2016)

I'm not looking for a full charge just enough squeeze out a few extra miles for if I miscalculate distances.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Nov 2016)

cakeface said:


> I'm not looking for a full charge just enough squeeze out a few extra miles for if I miscalculate distances.



An hour with the charger that comes with the bike would do that.

Bosch now offer a smaller and lighter compact charger, although it still weighs 600g.

One snag is it's a lot less powerful, so will take longer to put charge into the battery.

https://www.bosch-ebike.com/en/components/charger/


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (16 Dec 2016)

Be aware that the Bosch compact portable charger WILL give you a top-up charge in a cafe mid-ride - BUT it is incapable of charging a battery from a very low condition, so you are best topping up early on


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Dec 2016)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Be aware that the Bosch compact portable charger WILL give you a top-up charge in a cafe mid-ride - BUT it is incapable of charging a battery from a very low condition, so you are best topping up early on



Perhaps you've tried it, but given the Bosch system cuts the motor before the battery can go into deep discharge I would be surprised if the travel charger would not charge a 'flat' Bosch battery.

The travel charger is certainly slow, so it might take a few hours to put any meaningful charge into a battery which has been run until the motor cut out.


----------

